# escargot & wine paring



## pippi (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello!
What would be the best wine(s) to serve with escargot with garlic and butter?
Or with French onion soup?
Thank you!


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

My vote goes for Pinot Noir. The earthy tones go well with the earthyness of the snails.
Sebastiani Pinot Noir '03 would be great and not break the pocket book.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry...To be honest I have never been inclined to try something that I used to put salt on to watch them foam as a kid.

(Hey...how DO you brine them without having them do that?)

So what _do_ they taste like? <please don't say chicken>. I know the description of 'gator' is it tastes like 'gator' and frogs legs are pretty much indescribable. Garlic makes anything edible.

As for French onion soup though I agree with the Pinot.

April :beer:


----------

